# شرح برنامج Preteus



## رامى مشعل (12 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين​ 
برنامج بروتوس (PROTEUS) من البرامج المهمه جداً لكل من له صلة بعلم الاليكترونيات وخاصة في المحاكاه (simulation) ومنها محاكاة دوائر المتحكمات (والتى تعتمد على عنصري الهاردوير والسوفت وير) اي على دائره وعلى برنامج يتم وضعه داخل المتحكم , وقد اثبت هذا البرنامج عن تجربه (وخاصة محاكاة المتحكمات) انه برنامج لا يستهان به ويعطي نتائج جيده تقارب الحقيقه 
فلذلك قررت ان ادلي بشئ ولو بسيط لهذا المنتدى ولاعضائه بشرح مبسط عن هذا البرنامج , فارجو من الله العلي القدير ان اوفق في هذا الدرس وان تجدو انتم الفائده المرجوه من هذا البرنامج​ 








 





وهنا الرابط​


----------



## a_sabry (20 يوليو 2007)

barakak allah


----------



## حسام مهنا (22 يوليو 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخ رامي ... عندي استفسار 

بعد ما ارسم المشروع علي البرنامج و اعوز ابرمج ال pic ... ممكن ابرمجها بواسطه اي برنامج و باي لغة ...( assembly مثلا ) و بواسطه mplab

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## never.before (23 يوليو 2007)

thankssssssss


----------



## رامى مشعل (8 أغسطس 2007)

حسام مهنا قال:


> لو سمحت يا اخ رامي ... عندي استفسار
> 
> بعد ما ارسم المشروع علي البرنامج و اعوز ابرمج ال pic ... ممكن ابرمجها بواسطه اي برنامج و باي لغة ...( assembly مثلا ) و بواسطه mplab
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا الأخ حسام مهنا

لو عايز تحمل البرنامج على الميكروكونترولر يتم ذلك من خلال:

1-برمجة الPic بأى لغة ثم تخزن البرنامج فى ملف .hex

2- فتح قائمة الخصائص للمتحكم وذلك:

بالضغط Right click عليه مرة ثم lift click

تجد خانة فارغة (لا أتذكر اسمها) وبجانبها Browse من خلالها تحمل ملف الhex

وهكذا يكون التشغيل

والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس تك (29 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخ رامي استسمحك في طلب
اعمل على برنامج proteus وعند أستخدامه في عمل الدوائر المطبوعة فانه يعطيني اللوحة المطبوعة ولكن 2 layer وانا عايزها 1layer فماذا اعمل؟


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن الشرح على شكل ملف pdf


----------



## سنا3002 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شباب شونكم وكل عام وانتم بخير وان شاء الله تحقيق الاماني 
اني عندي البرنامج لكن version 7.1 ويقوم بعمل سميوليشن لكن لايعمل بشكل صحيح وخصوصا لوصلة USB الموجودة داخل الpic 18f4550 ولكن وجدت السميوليشن مدعم للUSB في الversion 7.2 ارجو ممن عنده كراك تفعيل الفيرشن الحديث لاني بحاجة اليه 
مع التقدير


----------



## haci farid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## منار يازجي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوره يا اخ رامي على الموضوع الجيد
انا عندي مشكله عندما استخدم aerial (antena ) in في دائره RF يعطيني خطاء


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حسن قاسم العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب شونكم وكل عام وانتم بخير وان شاء الله تحقيق الاماني
> اني عندي البرنامج لكن Version 7.1 ويقوم بعمل سميوليشن لكن لايعمل بشكل صحيح وخصوصا لوصلة Usb الموجودة داخل الpic 18f4550 ولكن وجدت السميوليشن مدعم للusb في الversion 7.2 ارجو ممن عنده كراك تفعيل الفيرشن الحديث لاني بحاجة اليه
> مع التقدير



شنو السالفة ماكو رد على طلبي


----------



## mydreams (11 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس تك قال:


> لو سمحت يا اخ رامي استسمحك في طلب
> اعمل على برنامج proteus وعند أستخدامه في عمل الدوائر المطبوعة فانه يعطيني اللوحة المطبوعة ولكن 2 layer وانا عايزها 1layer فماذا اعمل؟


 

_ديه برضه مشكلة قابلتني وسألت فيها فاعرفت ان عند استخدامك للحصول ع الدائرة المطبوعة فانها تتحول لل(pcb)تلقائيا ولكن (2layer)فلو كانت الدائرة صغيرة نسبية ممكن تصممها انت ع طول بانك تتدخل ع الايكونة الحمرة بدل من الزرق وتشتغل عادي._
_إما تستخدم (orcad)فمن خلاله ممكن تتحكم في ال(no. of layers)_
_هذا ما اعرفه _
_هل من مزيد...................._​


----------



## ادور (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## ادنبرة (17 يناير 2009)

وووين باقي الشرح؟؟

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## thespeculator (4 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا عاوز اعمل update for proteus بس مش عارف ياريت المساعدة


----------



## esam19260 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لايعمل 
الف شكر


----------

